# Be One DH bike...



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

hi, i want to know if any of you has had some expierence with be one dh bikes. how do they handle, cornering, jumping etc?...i am thinking of getting a be one or a 223, i just don t know anyone with a be one.thanx


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

I think B1 and Orange are completly different and they cannot be compared. Say, B1 has internal transmition. What if it gives up and you have to get some parts?


----------



## binary visions (Jan 18, 2004)

Lucky13 said:


> I think B1 and Orange are completly different and they cannot be compared. Say, B1 has internal transmition. What if it gives up and you have to get some parts?


 While there is a B1 that has an internal transmission (is that even available for public consumption yet?), he may not be talking about that particular one...


----------



## El Dorado (Jan 24, 2004)

*got that right*



binary visions said:


> While there is a B1 that has an internal transmission (is that even available for public consumption yet?), he may not be talking about that particular one...


i m talking about the be one dh team bike.....it s has no internal transmission or freaky stuff like that. i just want to change to a frame that helps the rider to corner better and leaves the rocky stuff to the rider.....right now i ve got a v10 mono, and it s a great great bike but considering my skills i would do better with a shorter and lower bike like the 223 or the be one.....and i want to know the opinion of someone with some prior expierience on be one dh bikes.thanx


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

El Dorado said:


> i m talking about the be one dh team bike.....it s has no internal transmission or freaky stuff like that. i just want to change to a frame that helps the rider to corner better and leaves the rocky stuff to the rider.....right now i ve got a v10 mono, and it s a great great bike but considering my skills i would do better with a shorter and lower bike like the 223 or the be one.....and i want to know the opinion of someone with some prior expierience on be one dh bikes.thanx


Well...sinse I have no experience with aither one can I just post the pics..!!? 
I saw few oranges in action but never a beOne so if you get it post some pics...looks like a sick ride.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man this almost looks like the now defunct Super 8


----------



## mandown (May 20, 2004)

the 223 is dead sexy


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> man this almost looks like the now defunct Super 8


mmm...NO.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

i have seen a few B1s at Plattekill before, and got a good look at the. they r very nice, but i dont know if they are any shorter than a V10? MBA did a good review on 1 before in like 2002 may issue i think? i have no sense of the 223, even though i agree it looks kickass. Cant argue with Steve Peat either


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

ask on ridemonkey, several people have run them (B1s) and weren't too happy with the results. since I have no first-hand experience with them, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## zedro (Jan 12, 2004)

VIA said:


> mmm...NO.


 its kinda funny where the S8 began and how the last design turned out


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

zedro said:


> its kinda funny where the S8 began and how the last design turned out


Yeah.... and where they end up...


----------

